# True it up first!



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Guys

This weird looking gizmo I put together to true up stock in the lathe chuck.
I think we all run into those times when the material is thin, like a disc. Or your stock isnt very deep in the chuck jaws. This tool works well for making a thin disc run true, or turn it 90 degrees and use it to true up a piece of stock thats wobbley in the chuck. Just mount up your work piece, and lightly snug it up, run at low speed recomended. Run the bearing up to the front, or side as needed.
The bearing will get your work piece running to about .002  . Stop the machine tighten the chuck as normal, and get cutting!

Save time, is cheap to make, and puts more scrap bin materials to use!
I bought the bearings for 3.00 bucks each. A single bearing would work fine too. I use the double bearings, only one at a time, but its easy to reposition with the pair.

Just another handy tool for next to no money 







Paul


----------



## irishwoodsman (Feb 23, 2012)

*true it up first*

that is a neat tool thank you for posting:biggrin:mac


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 23, 2012)

*sweet*

Paul all of your posts, very good, I like the drill idea, the one I made was kind of over
build and yours is much simple to make thanks sam


----------



## miner49r (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice Paul. Sure beats (pun intended) a hammer and dial indicator.

Alan


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 23, 2012)

Good idea Paul. I normally use the side of a tool holder to do it but that can mark the part. Guess I'll need to dig through my supply of bearings and make one up.

Tom


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2012)

As mentioned on previous threads, a stick of hardwood will do the same job, but that's nowhere near as cool. Looks good.


----------



## Lone Watie (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a similar idea for a knurling tool I don't use since I have a clamp style. I plan on replacing the knurlers with bearings for truing.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

Lone Watie said:


> I have a similar idea for a knurling tool I don't use since I have a clamp style. I plan on replacing the knurlers with bearings for truing.



Lone Watie

I tried that with a sissors kurler I had yrs ago. It didnt work out for me. 
The arm that holds the wheel needs to be ridgidly mounted, or the wheel and arm will just follow the wobbly part. The ridgid arm is best when making a thin disc run straight in the chuck. A single bearing on a ridgid mount will usually do it all.
Just thought Id mention it, because I found it didnt work well for me, and the knurler with wheels wouldnt work on thin disc,s. On round stock that was hanging out of the chuck, it worked some what.

Paul


----------



## Lone Watie (Feb 23, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Lone Watie
> 
> I tried that with a sissors kurler I had yrs ago. It didnt work out for me.
> The arm that holds the wheel needs to be ridgidly mounted, or the wheel and arm will just follow the wobbly part. The ridgid arm is best when making a thin disc run straight in the chuck. A single bearing on a ridgid mount will usually do it all.
> ...



My LMS knurling tool is fixed, not a scissors type with the pivot points. It's part of the http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=-419988835 
set from LMS. If I can get a bearing in there, it may work, we'll see, it's just a thought I had a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

Lone Watie said:


> My LMS knurling tool is fixed, not a scissors type with the pivot points. It's part of the http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=-419988835
> set from LMS. If I can get a bearing in there, it may work, we'll see, it's just a thought I had a couple weeks ago.



Yep, that would work!
You can always make your own wheels. This type of tool is run at slow speed anyways.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 24, 2012)

Mayhem

Thats just the kind of thinking I like!
 scrap bin made tools for next to no cash 
I like the arm setup you created, thats a clever Idea.

Being this type of tool is just used to push stock into alignment at light pressure,
your 2- pins on a plate works just as well as a more fancy version!
Good work 

Paul

Looking at yours again,
You could tack another strip of metal under the arm ,on the plate. Then you could just use the one bolt, and could flip it forward, or back.


----------



## miner49r (Feb 24, 2012)

I like the way you worked around not have an extra tool holder. That work well for a lot of things.
Alan


----------

